# Japanese Hairgrass. Emersed Experiences?



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

I am currently growing japanese hairgrass emersed, for me it seems it is the slowest growing hairgrass of them all, I just started seeing some more growth after I transfered my emersed setup in the balcony and they receive some indirect sunlight and not artificial. Has anyone have any experience with the emersed culture of this plant? And what are their observations?


----------



## nellis (May 6, 2006)

I have some in my frog vivarium, but it doesn't seem to be doing very well. I haven't seen any growth in the few months it's been in there.


----------



## xtrekker (Oct 18, 2005)

Freemann said:


> I am currently growing japanese hairgrass emersed, for me it seems it is the slowest growing hairgrass of them all, I just started seeing some more growth after I transfered my emersed setup in the balcony and they receive some indirect sunlight and not artificial. Has anyone have any experience with the emersed culture of this plant? And what are their observations?


Actually , they do grow just as fast as the other type of hairgrass. To grow them fast and healthy , natural sunlight is the best. I am not very good with words hope the pic below can explain what i mean.


----------

